# 2000 F250 With Fisher For Sale



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

Already posted the truck on Craigslist but figured Id list it here. The Craigslist ad basically outlines everything with this truck. I am located in NJ . Willing to entertain most offers, In the process of ordering a new truck and want to liquidate anything I have thats older. This truck I keep parked on a lot in Sussex NJ. Works great during storms and I had a worker use it last week to plow a few inches. Perfect for a lot truck on a big lot. Pictures are in the Craigslist ad.

Please note this truck is NOT road worthy. It doesnt have a park gear only neutral and drive and reverse, I chalk the wheels any time I get out of it! Also it is very rusty. I got it up for 5 k on craigslist cause people tend to like to negotiate a lot on there. I would let the whole setup go for 4 k but nothing less.

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/ctd/d/virginville-2000-f250-plow-truck/7429626254.html


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Is that plow 2 or 3 plug


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

meyer22288 said:


> Is that plow 2 or 3 plug


three plug


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Would you separate the plow?


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

Probably not would rather sell the whole thing together if I can. Im willing to part with the whole thing pretty cheap though.


----------

